# FreeBSD PS3 installation issues Cannot load 'kernel'



## psxpetyeu (Dec 15, 2014)

Ok first thread here  goes hopefully I won't mess up to bad. I am trying to install FreeBSD on my PS3, the NAND version, because FreeBSD includes the RSX driver after 9.0. I've used `cfw otheroos++22gb` to create a 22GB partition. Then ran script Create_rhdd_region.sh and rebooted. I went into petitboot and `ls` all partitions ps3da,ps3db,ps3dc,ps3dd,ps3dd1. When I mount ps3dd1 it says it doesn't exist along with the others except for ps3dc which is mounted in petitboot so that must be my working partition in petitboot. I am following the ps3dev wiki FreeBSD install. So I skip down to livecd install. I am using a USB device with freebsd_livecd_1920x1080.iso unpacked on the root of the SD. Now each time I load the Ps3 loader file to launch livecd it seems to start than gives me an error: loader cannot load 'kernel'. Then I must restart the system as it is frozen and the mouse and keyboard do not seem to be connected.

In the wiki it says the partition the kernel will be loading to is hardcoded in the loader file. Is it trying to mount to the wrong partition? Do I need to have a Linux device to load this on the PS3? Is it not finding the loader because I am using USB instead of a disk in the CDROM?

I've been researching and doing this for the better part of two days so any help or insight would rock. This is the powerPC64 livecd you can just download from google. Precompiled from the looks of it. Is there something else I need to install? Do I need to put a FreeBSD world on the PS3? I thought once you load the livecd that the installer would just pop right up and you could begin installing it and Linux.

Is there an error log somewhere I can look at to see why it is not loading?


----------

